

Software that spots hidden social networks - TriinT
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13915798

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In short, there's clever software that finds connections between emails, and
it's had some surprisingly good successes. Here are some salacious examples to
titivate you, but we're not going to tell you anything about what it actually
does, how it works, or cases where it didn't find anything.

As with most of these sorts of items I'm left hanging, no better off because I
knew these sorts of tools existed, and worse off because I've wasted 5 minutes
trying to find some detail or content.

